# American Woodworker April/May 2012 issue



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

It seems that American Woodworker Magazine is no longer in business as I can't find a current website. I would like to get the article about turning a bowl on the table saw.

It's referenced in this YouTube link: 




I'd like to get it so I can have the measurements on the coving jig. I believe I have it figured out but would like the article if anyone might have it.

Thanks in advance.
Betsy


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe you can write to the guy in the video and he can fax them to you.
Check with Izzy Swan here on Lumberjocks. He does a lot of turning with the table saw and I'll bet he has these fixtures!! Check this out: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88699

Cheers, Jim


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Betsy,

American Woodworker merged with Popular Woodworking. The American Woodworker April/May issue 2010, along with other back issues, can be purchased as digital downloads at…

http://www.shopwoodworking.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=american+woodworker+back+issue+April+2010

The end of the video references the 2010 April/May issue, rather than 2012.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I have that issue in PDF format, Betsy. Tell me if you want the entire issue, or just the pages for that jig, and how you'd like it delivered.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> The end of the video references the 2010 April/May issue, rather than 2012.


You are correct, but the video is obviously referencing the wrong year. I'm looking at the article right now, and it's definitely in the 2012 issue.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Rich - I only need that particular article. Can you scan and email to me? I'll send my email by PM.

Thanks all.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks all - Rich was able to get me the article I was looking for.

Betsy


----------



## OhNo2 (May 18, 2020)

Hello all, sorry to necro this post, but I too am looking for the april-May 2012 issue for the bowl jig. I bought the 2010 issue and was disappointed when it wasn't included. Is there any way I can get a copy of the pdf for the article? Thanks!


----------

